# hungarian feg apk mkII /Interarms 380



## strattus (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Guys just a follow up to my previous post about this little pistol . I went ahead and added this to my collection and the wife has already claimed it .went and shot a few mags and by the third mag she was already making 3-4 inch groupings at 10yrds so I guess its hers. It's very small but has some weight to it so it feels real nice and very little recoil it also has small sites so I touched with a brite red fingernail polish made it just rite being as accurate as it is- just point and fire away! Has a very short trigger also d/a not that bad not as good as my Cz82 but better than my bulgy mak. Don't know if its been modified but was quite surprised considering d/a comments on the feg. Hey I think its well worth having -Great little 380!!!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats on the new addition


----------

